# Is the Shimano Calcutta 400BSV (Non-Levelwind Version) suitable for surf fishing?



## Stickbom! (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyone here fishes with a Calcutta 400BSV on the surf? Pros? Cons? Many thanks in advance!

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...roducts/reels/round_baitcasting/Calcutta.html


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have one of the smaller Calcuttas but I dont remember off hand what model. Line capacity, or lack there of, is an issue. If you are using it for close to shore fishing, then your ok. The other problem I had with mine is that there is a small window of weight that it will cast. Too little and it just wouldnt throw it and too much will back lash it everytime, at least when I cast it. I now use it on a freshwater set up and it does ok.

As far as drag, works real well. Boated some big cats on it.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a 400b with level wind that I love. It is a very smooth reel and it is pretty easy to work on. It has centrifigal breaks so you have to open it up to adjust it but once you get it adjusted to the weight you are casting you dont have to touch the spool till it hits the water. I have cast everything from 1/2 ounce up to 5 ounces with it and it handled it all well. I am sure casting the heavier weights would be even easier with the non level wind model as passing a shock leader not through the level wind works but is not fun. Anyway if you can get a good deal on it I know you wont be disapointed.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

not a thing wrong with them... spool it up with 15# mono and your good to go...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

That reel should work fine in the surf


----------



## Stickbom! (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks guys!! Will give the reel a try as soon as I get a chance!


----------

